
Habits of Highly Focused People - joeyespo
https://nickwignall.com/6-habits-of-highly-focused-people/
======
chrisco255
One of the best tools to eliminate distractions that I've found is the Forest
app: [https://www.forestapp.cc/](https://www.forestapp.cc/) . Simple concept,
install both the phone app and browser extension, set a timer for 25 minutes
to 2 hours and click start. It will block any websites you have listed as
distractions, and prevent you from compulsively checking social media on your
phone. If you make it to the end of the timer, you get a tree in your weekly
"forest". If you fail the timer, the tree dies. It's a really basic thing but
it helps tremendously. Social media and media in general is an addictive
substance that needs to be carefully managed.

~~~
leokennis
Tried this app on my iPhone, but in the end, I don’t really care about a
picture of a virtual forest having one more or less tree in it...

~~~
jkira
There’s a similar app called Focus Timer that does this without the trees. It
only counts the time spent if you keep the phone face down.

------
42droids
Different things work for different people. Try to look at your behaviour and
notice when you are focused. Do more of that. Ditch distractions.

